# Wann Enterprise Java nutzen?



## McTrevor (27. Apr 2007)

Mal als ganz allgemeine Frage:

Was ist salopp gesagt der Unterschied zwischen der normalen und der Enterprise Edition von Java und wann sollte man welche Version verwenden. Was sind typische Anwendungsfälle für die beiden Technologien? Gibt es Anwendungen, bei denen es nachteilig ist, die EE zu nutzen?

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Apr 2007)

Was ist das J2SE?
Was ist das J2EE?


----------



## McTrevor (27. Apr 2007)

Wikipedia habe ich auch schon konsultiert. Was mir aber immer noch fehlt, ist das wirkliche Verständnis, was die EE besser kann als die SE . Bei welchen Anwendungen sollte man die Finger von EE lassen und wann hat man einen deutlichen Vorteil durch die Nutzung der EE? Mir fehlt so dieser "AHA"-Klick im Kopf, ein einfaches Kriterium (oder mehrere), wann welche version verwendet werden sollte.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## Jockel (27. Apr 2007)

Überspitzt dargestellt:
Du möchtest einen Vokabel-Trainer für dich selbst programmieren -> SE
Du möchtest eine Software programmieren, die sämtliche Transaktionen der Deutschen Bank weltweit regelt -> EE


----------

